# Dell Notebook beschädigt-> Reparatur bei Dell? Wer weiß was?



## orca113 (20. April 2011)

*Dell Notebook beschädigt-> Reparatur bei Dell? Wer weiß was?*

Hallo zusammen,vor einigen Wochen ist das Dell Studio 15 Notebook meiner Freundin heruntergefallen und war am rechten Scharnier beschädigt (Plastik abgeplatzt,etwas verformt).Es liess sich jedoch einwandfrei nutzen.Auch auf und zu Klappen war kein Thema.
Leider ist es vorhin plötzlich von jetzt auf gleich nicht mehr angegangen.Wie auch immer,mich würde interessieren wie ich das Ding zur Reparatur bekomme. Hat von euch einer Erfahrungen mit Dell und deren Rep. Service etc....?
Also die Kiste ist älter als zwei Jahre aber meine Freundin liebt das Teil und ich bin eigentlich auch sehr begeistert von dem Ding und dessen Arbeitsspeed u.s.w. Wir wollen es also retten. Nur wie schon gesagt,nach 2 Jahren ist die Garantie/Gewährleistung/Abhol/Bring Service blabla dahin...


----------



## Mistadon (20. April 2011)

*AW: Dell Notebook beschädigt-> Reparatur bei Dell? Wer weiß was?*

Hi!

Wenn die Garantie schon abgelaufen ist, werden die das auf keinen Fall kostenlos machen.  Du kannst aber versuchen, da anzurufen (dauert ne Weile, die leiten einen immer weiter) und die nach ner Reparatur zu fragen, denn die Ersatzteile haben die. Wenn du Pech hast kann es sein, dass du den gesamten Bildschirm neu kaufen musst, dann wird das etwas teurer.
Ist irgendwo in deiner Nähe ein Computerspezialist, der solche Reparaturen macht? Die sind oft günstiger, ich würde an deiner Stelle beide Preise vergleichen.


----------



## orca113 (20. April 2011)

*AW: Dell Notebook beschädigt-> Reparatur bei Dell? Wer weiß was?*

Ne,also ich wohne in der "Provinz zwischen Köln und Bonn" da kannste alle knicken.Bis ich da einen habe.... also wenn du weisst wo ich da anrufen mußt kannst du mir das gerne schreiben... finde bei Dell aber echt nix. Also so ein Bildschirm kommt um die 70€ (Ebay) original Dell... wenn das ne 150-170€ Geschichte wird lasse ich mir das gefallen.

Was glaubst du wie lange so eine Rep. dauert?


----------



## Speedguru (20. April 2011)

*AW: Dell Notebook beschädigt-> Reparatur bei Dell? Wer weiß was?*

gratis geht natürlich nicht, aber vllt. hast du glück und es gibt einen dell Partner in der Nähe und Dell lässt es dort reparieren. 
Anrufen würde ich die Support hotline, manche nehmen auch die bestellhotline, da die gratis ist und lassen sich dann weiterleiten, vllt kannst du es auch im XPS-Forum schreiben, die kennen sich mit dell sehr gut aus, bin dort selber auch, da ich seit neustem ein XPS 15 habe. Startseite - DELL XPS FORUM www.xps-forum.de - DELL FORUM

Grüße

Speed


----------



## kühlprofi (20. April 2011)

*AW: Dell Notebook beschädigt-> Reparatur bei Dell? Wer weiß was?*



orca26 schrieb:


> Ne,also ich wohne in der "Provinz zwischen Köln und Bonn" da kannste alle knicken.Bis ich da einen habe.... also wenn du weisst wo ich da anrufen mußt kannst du mir das gerne schreiben... finde bei Dell aber echt nix. Also so ein Bildschirm kommt um die 70€ (Ebay) original Dell... wenn das ne 150-170€ Geschichte wird lasse ich mir das gefallen.
> 
> Was glaubst du wie lange so eine Rep. dauert?


 
So wie ich das gegoogelt habe kostet ein Display selbst 50-150 Euro bei einem Netbook. Die Analyse kostet und wenn dann noch der Rahmen oder sogar das ganze Gehäuse ersetzt wird kann das schnell mal teuer werden. 

Da die Garantie sowieso weg ist würde ich einmal das Notebook aufschrauben und prüfen ob das Flachbandkabel vom Display fest im Slot vom Mobo sitzt. Ich habe vor gut 3 Wochen selber ein Dell Notebook repariert. Die Tastatur und das Display hatten nicht mehr funktioniert. Flachband wieder richtig eingesteckt und so hatte ich meine 0 Euro Reparatur.

p.s. Auch kleine PC-Händler oder vermeintliche Spezialisten können dich arg abzocken, da würde ich entweder selbst Hand anlegen oder direkt zu Dell. Dem PC-Händler bleibt schlussendlich auch nichts anderes übrig, als bei DELL ein Display zu bestellen, Preisaufschlag zu machen und x-Stunden Arbeit zu verrechnen.Wenn er total falsch ist schickt er sogar selber das Notebook bei DELL ein und macht dir dann noch einen Aufpreis für seinen Dienst!

Ich arbeite als Systemengineer und wir hatten in unserer Firma auch schon Servicetechnicker von Dell zu besuch. Ein Mobo auszutauschen dauerte ca 5 Minuten - ein lokaler PC-Händler kennt diese Geräte nicht inn und auswendig - so wie ein DELL-Mensch der das schon zig mal gemacht hat. 

Google doch mal ähnliche Fälle, dann weisst du was in etwa auf dich zukommt. Vielleicht wäre es auch eine Möglichkeit das Notebook einzuschicken und analysieren zu lassen. Kostet dich vielleicht 30 Euros, danach könntest du dir ja eine Offerte machen lassen was das ganze kosten würde und dan nkönntest du dich immer noch Entscheiden ob's rendiert oder ob du mit dem Geld lieber ein neues holst ...

Mein älterer Bruder hat bei Notebookreparaturen bei HP sehr schlecht Erfahrungen gemacht. Zum einen hat er zweimal ein anderes Notebook gekriegt (andere SerienNR) und das dritte und vierte Mal war das Notebook optisch noch mehr im Eimer als zuvor (Kratzer auf der Unterseite durch Demontage etc.. ) (Für mich ist DELL derselbe Saftladen wie HP, übrigens mein ehemaliger Lernbetrieb war auch HP und da habe ich schon so einiges mitbekommen)

Ich habe in diversen Foren auch unverschämte Wartezeiten auf Reparaturen gesehen die bis in die 2-3 Monate dauerten.
Natürlich möchte ich dir nicht den Mut nehmen, das Notebook zu reparieren - ich möchte dich nur sensibilisieren wie das heutzutage in so grossen Firmen läuft. Heutzutage ist Hardware wie Notebooks und Drucker ein Wegwerfprodukt -_-


----------



## orca113 (21. April 2011)

*AW: Dell Notebook beschädigt-> Reparatur bei Dell? Wer weiß was?*

Hallo nochmal.Schonmal wieder vielen Dank für eure Antworten besonders Kühlprofi!



> ielleicht wäre es auch eine Möglichkeit das Notebook einzuschicken und analysieren zu lassen. Kostet dich vielleicht 30 Euros, danach könntest du dir ja eine Offerte machen



Habe eben mit Dell telefoniert,die Nummer war die Bestellhotline die mich weiter verbunden hat.

Dell nimmt 170€ da ist abholen,Kostenvoranschlag,bringen drin. Ersatzteile kommen dazu.

Im besten Fall Schalterplatine/Scharnier-> 70€

Oder neues Display 150€

Oder Mainboard 200+€.....

Mal sehen was ich mache...


----------



## orca113 (21. April 2011)

*AW: Dell Notebook beschädigt-> Reparatur bei Dell? Wer weiß was?*

Also eben ist das Notebook nach drücken des Schalter wieder hochgefahren als sei nichts gewesen.Denke mal das der Schalter wohl nur defekt ist.

Weiß einer Hilfe zur selbsthilfe? Kann man auch die Studio 15 Deckel kaufen? Das Display und alles andere tuts ja.

Weiss einer wie ich den Deckel ab. b.z.w. auf bekomme?


----------



## orca113 (22. April 2011)

Hallo nochmal, habe den Einschalter abgerissen und starte jetzt per Kurzschluss. Suche immernoch nach einer Anleitung wie ich das Display Gehäuse auf b.z.w. ab bekomme. Hilfe!


----------

